# HELP!!! Baby chick in danger!



## fayefaye (Aug 27, 2016)

I have 12 chicks and one came to me normal except she has a piece of skn hanging over with no feathers and she doesn't look to good today.. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Can you post a photo? How does she not look good? Sadly, with chicks there is often not much you can do for a sick one.


----------



## fayefaye (Aug 27, 2016)

She just sits and dosent do much she has almost like a little part of the membrane fourmed with her


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I have no idea what you mean about the piece of skin. You can sometimes perk up a chick with a mixture of electrolytes, selenium, and vitamin e. How I do it is squirt some pedialyte in a container. Just like a tablespoon of it. Then add a gel capsule of vitamin e you get from the pharmacy. Then add a crushed up selenium pill from the pharmacy. Mix it all, suck it up with a dropper or syringe, put drops on the beak so the chick drinks it up. Do it every few hours. I've brought a few chicks back with this. But if the chick is deformed, that's a different matter.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

We really need a picture to see what you are talking about. Keep her warm and hydrated, and try MylieD's suggestion for now.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she?


----------



## fayefaye (Aug 27, 2016)

I did. Sadly Little Bon did not make it. She put up a good fight for 2 weeks. On a happy note though, her other sisters are doing well and now I have GOOSE EGGS to incubate. ❤


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

So very sorry to hear the sad news, Faye Faye! :rose: Was it an injury or a birth defect? Good luck with the geese! You have your own incubator? I'm totally envious! Except we'd be over run by every kind of bird imaginable if I had an incubator!


----------



## fayefaye (Aug 27, 2016)

Haha! Thanks and yes I have 2! One is a farm innovator and the other is a little giant.


----------

